# More Waiting for appointments



## sbb23 (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, after being tested in 2012 and told that DH has low sperm count and referred to fertility specialist we had to move to London.. Despite having done the tests already, we had to do them all over again..Hubby's sperm test was lost and had to be done again do more time wasted.. Now after tests are done we booked an appointment for our referral but when we got to the doc it was a diff doc cos ours had gone on holiday.. They so casually tell us that he can't refer us? We have to book appointment with our regular doc.. We weren't told this at the time of booking an appointment so now wait till the 27th to see the doc who god knows will say or do what! I am just fed up of being pushed from piller to post with any real progress.. just ranting apologies! It's just taking ridiculously long and we joined in Dec, me and hubby are constantly reshuffling other commitments and our life to ensure we make appointments and they just deal with it so casually not knowing the affect it has on those on the wait for something to happen..


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry you are going through this - there is a new chat thread here for those who are waiting results and appointments http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324110.0

KA xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Sorry to hear about this, you will feel the majority of time through this journey is spent either waiting for the phone to ring or stalking the postman, its a tough road but you do get used to it, just chase things up and get copies of tests as you go I learnt that quickly, oh and make a note of everyone you speak to and when, we had issues with lost paperwork and it helped speaking to the same person 

Good luck!

L x


----------



## sbb23 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the thread Karenanna, I'm still getting used to using the forum, hopefully will get there eventually! Xxx


----------



## sbb23 (May 1, 2013)

Lilly83 that's exactly what it's like.. I'm just finding it hard to get used to it when all I want to do is have a baby   but thank you for your advice would never have known that otherwise I thought maybe our case was a one off.. Will defo start keeping records..
Thanks again love s xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem

Its good to start a file and keep all your letters and tests in, if you go private further down the line or change clinics its really useful and having copies of the tests can save you a lot of money, if your ever missing any too the medical records dept at the local hospital will send them you for a small fee, I did that got my missing ones 

L xx


----------

